# swamp dog nj ?



## zip kia

any news yet?


----------



## YardleyLabs

Open was wrapping up the first series when I left. There was a big triple. The long center gun was right to left at 450-500 yards (It was beyond the 440 yard limit of my range finder.), the "short" retired was a converging throw, left to right, at 300 yards so that the birds were virtually in line. Off to the right, at 150 yard, there was a hen flyer. About 20-25% of the dogs picked up (two because of heat/exhaustion), and about another 20% either handled or had major hunts. The Q will be running the water blind in the morning. 21 dogs were called back for the second. I'm not sure how many more were dropped in the callbacks for the third (my girl went out in the first).


----------



## Guest

Hey Jeff,

Have you got your camera with you?  A couple of our rugs are back to the 3rd in the Q. I believe there are 14 back. Sorry folks, no numbers.


----------



## Bait

14 back to the water blind in the Q. 3,8,11,15,16,17,25,29,30,33,37,38,39,40.


----------



## Guest

Bait,

You & Drager get out of the pub and get your game face on for tomorrow's Am.


----------



## Judy Chute

Melanie Foster said:


> Bait,
> 
> You & Drager get out of the pub and get your game face on for tomorrow's Am.


Yes..and Good Luck!!!

Judy 

(out to train in the rain, 60 degrees!..sorry to hear of heat exhaustion in the Open ..)


----------



## Pinetree

Callbacks open water blind
3,6,9,11,13,15,16,19,21,22,25,26,28,35,39,43,45,49,50,58,59,64,70,74,75,76
total of 26 dogs


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Pinetree said:


> Callbacks open water blind
> 3,6,9,11,13,15,16,19,21,22,25,26,28,35,39,43,45,49,50,58,59,64,70,74,75,76
> total of 26 dogs


Thanks Bruce


----------



## mostlygold

I think Bait and Jim run their dogs better when they have a little "pub time".

dawn


----------



## Guest

But does Jim do better as a judge after a little pub time?


----------



## YardleyLabs

Just got back but can't offer any results. The Open brought about half the dogs back for the land blind, a double retrieve on Bill Thompson's property. This was followed by a very long (~500 yards) water blind where the handler moved forward about 50 yards to remain visible to the dog. That was still running when I left at 5:30. 

The derby opened with a land single, thrown right to left. The handler then waited in a blind and then came to a new line facing about 110 degrees tot he right of the original line where there was a contrary double with a short dead bird throw as the left left mark thrown right to left into deep shadow. This was followed by a long flyer -- long both from the line and in the normal flight of the bird. The bird landed in high grass. While the long flyer was the go bird, a large number of dogs remained focused on the left bird, retrieving it first. That contributed to some large hunts on the flyer but the dogs generally seemed to come through.

The Amateur opened with a big triple: two retired guns and a flyer. The long memory burd was at about 450+ yards, thrown downhill from the woods line. The short retired was thrown from a blind situated across a channel and right on the shore of a large iece of water (The Quarry Pond). The bird was thrown in front of the pond but, needless to say, a number of the dogs went into the water. The flyer required the dogs to cross two channels, landing on a fairly large land area bounded by a channel in front and a large pond behind. The winds were variable and the flyer was launched from a winger. The birds got caught is gusts of wind in a way that made the landing area quite variable with some big hunts. However, the long retired was the core challenge and resulted in about 20%+ pickups as dogs ranged far outside the area of fall. An almost equal number of dogs weren't picked up but had huge hunts.

All in all, the club and judges have put on some great tests. I photographed about 90% of the dogs in the Open first series, about half of the dogs in the Amateur first series, and about helf of the dogs in the derby. I didn't get any of the dogs in the Q. My own girsl was dropped after the first (the only time she hasn't made it out of the first series in derbies or Q's ). It will take several hours to go through the 3000+ pictures and get a selection posted, but I will put something up in the next few days.

PS: I got a lot of pics of Bait running the first series of the Amateur.


----------



## Guest

YardleyLabs said:


> PS: I got a lot of pics of Bait running the first series of the Amateur.


Oh gawd, I hope you mean you got a lot of pics of his dog and not Bait. 

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Paula Richard

Melanie Foster said:


> Oh gawd, I hope you mean you got a lot of pics of his dog and not Bait.
> 
> Thanks, Jeff!


 
Especially if he was at the Pub the night before!! ;-)


----------



## lbbuckler

Any updates?


----------



## YardleyLabs

Fluffy Fix: Here are some pics of John (Bait) and Willie in the Amateur:


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Awesome shots, Jeff! Thanks for posting.....sure is a handsome boy!
Diane


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Any news yet?


----------



## YardleyLabs

Brian Cockfield said:


> Any news yet?


Here a few pics of your pup. He did a nice job in the first and second series (run back to back).


----------



## J. Walker

I'm heading up to New Jersey to run in the hunting test being held at the Winslow WMA next weekend. My pup will be in the Senior. Is there anything about the property I should work on before I leave this week? Are there substantial changes of cover? Are there any severe slopes? Is the water open, flooded timber or filled with vegetation? I've never laid eyes on the property so I'd like to know a bit of what to expect if at all possible. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Thanks for posting the pics Jeff. Great job!


----------



## Bait

I know you guys are all starved for info.....I can help a little...
Amateur callbacks to the water marks: 10, 11, 21, 25, 33, 42, 45, 49

That's all I know...

Kathy (Bait's wife....the saint of a woman who puts up with him)

P.S. The pics are great Jeff! Can't wait for Bait to see them.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Bait said:


> I know you guys are all starved for info.....I can help a little...
> Amateur callbacks to the water marks: 10, 11, 21, 25, 33, 42, 45, 49
> 
> That's all I know...
> 
> Kathy (Bait's wife....the saint of a woman who puts up with him)
> 
> P.S. The pics are great Jeff! Can't wait for Bait to see them.


Kathy, You really are a saint!!!! Thanks for posting on the AM, let us know about the Q when you know something. We're rooting for Gus and Willie. 
Diane


----------



## John Lash

Jeff, did you happen to take any pictures of "Low Tide's Pounder" (Lb.) at the derby, #14.

John Lash


----------



## Phyllis McGinn

Derby results from memory

Lisa Kane won with her black dog this puts her on the derby list
Ronalter second
Al Arther with John Lash's dog third
A new gal who has her dog with Mike Ough got fourth
I got RJ with River 
Jams to Dave Wolcott and Clint Joyner


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Phyllis McGinn said:


> Derby results from memory
> 
> Lisa Kane won with her black dog this puts her on the derby list
> Ronalter second
> Al Arther with John Lash's dog third
> A new gal who has her dog with Mike Ough got fourth
> I got RJ with River
> Jams to Dave Wolcott and Clint Joyner


What wonderful news
Congrats to all!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs

John Lash said:


> Jeff, did you happen to take any pictures of "Low Tide's Pounder" (Lb.) at the derby, #14.
> 
> John Lash


Yes. I'm trying to process all the pictures (over 3000) that I took on Friday and Saturday and will post the best on my web site in the next couple of days with a notice here. For the derby, most of the shots were at the line. The back lighting was so harsh it was almost impossible to photograph the black dogs while they were running. However, it did make for some dramatic line shots.


----------



## John Lash

Thanks Jeff.

John Lash


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Just herd Alivn Hatcher WON the Amateur not sure with which dog but that Q's him for the National!!!! Bruce Hall got 4th with Chance.... That is all I know right now


----------



## YardleyLabs

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Just herd Alivn Hatcher WON the Amateur not sure with which dog but that Q's him for the National!!!! Bruce Hall got 4th with Chance.... That is all I know right now


It must be Tyson (TKO's Sureshot). In the first series he had double no birds on the flyer and had to finally run last. Of course, that Means I have lots of pictures of Tyson at the line and none of him, running.;-)


----------



## Bait

Amateur Placements:
1st-Alvin Hatcher dog #33
2nd-Dick Ronalter dog #45
3rd-Rob Cherry dog #49
4th-Bruce Hall dog #42
RJ-Pete Plourde dog #10


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Jeff! Your photos are always wonderful!

ps Bait, good form watching the dog and not the birds.


----------



## Paula Richard

Congratulations Lisa for winning the derby. 

Congratulations Dick Ronalter for your 2 second placements in derby and AM.

Paula


----------



## Tom D

All right Phyllis and River


----------



## MacDog

Congratulations to Rob Cherry and "M" for there 3rd place in the Amateur!


----------



## john fallon

Is the Q finshed yet ?

john


----------



## YardleyLabs

john fallon said:


> Is the Q finshed yet ?
> 
> john


It finished early Saturday afternoon.


----------



## john fallon

YardleyLabs said:


> It finished early Saturday afternoon.


Of course it did... Does anyone have the placments ?

john


----------



## aabraham

How about open results?


----------



## Bait

Rick Millheim won the Open. Not sure which dog. All I know. 
Didn't get much on the Q. Had to run last series and go run somewhere else, then gun somewhere else, then, run somewhere else, then move and setup....you get the picture. 
Pretty sure #11won, #17 got 2nd, #25 Milly w/Abbey got third, can't find 4th or RJ, but#37  and # 40 were 2 of the jams. Best I have. Sorry. 
Congrats to everybody. Had a lot of fun this weekend. Even got cooled off real good when the thunderstorm hit today.
Oh yeah, and cool pics, Jeff! Wish I had time to stop and yak with ya.


----------



## Judy Chute

YardleyLabs said:


> Fluffy Fix: Here are some pics of John (Bait) and Willie in the Amateur:



Wonderful photos, Jeff!! Thanks for posting 

Congratulations! Q JAM ......Firemark Hands On The Wheel ***, "Willie"...and Bait!

Judy


----------



## Chad Baker

Now I will have someone to hang out with in klamath!!!! Good going Alvin!


----------



## cycler

Where was the meet held?


----------



## YardleyLabs

cycler said:


> Where was the meet held?


Winslow NJ, on properties owned by Hank McNeill (Winslow Conservancy) and Bill Thompson (Blue Springs Kennel).


----------



## YardleyLabs

Derby photos are posted on my web site at http://jeffgoodwin.com/SDRC-201006/sdrc201006-derby/


----------



## captdan

Congratulations!!!--Rick, Lisa and Alvin. 

Dan Rice


----------



## cycler

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YardleyLabs

Photos from the first series of the Amateur are now posted on my web site at http://jeffgoodwin.com/SDRC-201006/SDRC201006-Amateur/


----------



## mbrookins

Jeff:

Your slideshow and pictures are awesome! You really capture the action well. What a treat!


----------



## Jim Drager

Melanie Foster said:


> But does Jim do better as a judge after a little pub time?


I've tried it both ways. Doesn't seem to make much difference!


----------



## Bait

Jim Drager said:


> I've tried it both ways.


OK, this is a test, right?


----------



## YardleyLabs

I have now posted photos from the Open on my web site at http://jeffgoodwin.com/SDRC-201006/sdrc201006-Open/.

The lighting in the morning was very harsh, so I didn't post up photos of some dogs where I didn't like the quality. If your dog ran in the morning and you want me to see what I can do, please contact me. I did not photograph the last 6-8 dogs that ran (Dog 10 was the last I photographed).

All dogs are shown in the order that they ran. For dogs that had no birds, there may be photos of the handler and dog at the line followed three dogs later with photos from the actual run. At the bottom right there is a button for the gallery if you simply want to scroll through the photos without the slide show and music.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Can anyone tell me how to get intouch with Heather Horton? Would love to talk to her again. Met her at the Derby... Really nice person.. Thanks


----------



## David Witt

Katie -

Send me a PM with an email address ( I don't have 10 posts so I can't PM you directly) and I can get you some contact info.

David Witt


----------



## Pasquatch

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get intouch with Heather Horton? Would love to talk to her again. Met her at the Derby... Really nice person.. Thanks


 
Hi Katie

Heather lives near me and is a nice gal. She is handling Ace for my friend Keith in the derby. I understand Ace is turning into a nice dog but haven't seen him much since he was a little pup. I will try to get her phone # or email if you didn't already get it.
Chris


----------



## YardleyLabs

Pasquatch said:


> Hi Katie
> 
> Heather lives near me and is a nice gal. She is handling Ace for my friend Keith in the derby. I understand Ace is turning into a nice dog but haven't seen him much since he was a little pup. I will try to get her phone # or email if you didn't already get it.
> Chris


Heather did a very, very nice job of handling him.


----------



## Pasquatch

YardleyLabs said:


> Heather did a very, very nice job of handling him.


I saw your picture of the two of them... very nice.


----------



## aabraham

Still waiting to see the open placements. Not on EE either.


----------

